# Welches Notebook?



## Dario Linsky (24. November 2002)

Tag zusammen,

ich plane gerade, mir ein Notebook zuzulegen. Aber logischerweise will ich nicht die Katze im Sack kaufen, also frag ich nochmal nach, ob mir hier jemand ein bestimmtes Modell empfehlen kann.
Ich brauch das Gerät hauptsächlich zum arbeiten (programmieren), surfen und hin und wieder mal für eine DVD. Weil ich allerdings viel mit VMware arbeite, sollte es schon etwas schneller sein (ab ca. 1,5GHz/1500). Speicher und Festplatte sind erstmal Nebensache, weil ich das später noch aufrüsten kann - wär natürlich trotzdem gut, wenn sofort etwas mehr drin ist. 
Das Display sollte nach Möglichkeit ein SXGA mit 1400*1050 sein, aber 1024*768 sind zur Not auch in Ordnung. Und ein CD-Brenner wäre auch noch notwendig. Das ganze sollte dann noch in der Preiskategorie unterhalb von 1400 Euro liegen. 

Bis jetzt hab ich mir folgende Angebote zusammengesucht:

Asus L2400D für 1369 Euro
Acer Aspire 1304LC für 1323 Euro
Acer Aspire 1302XC für 1230 Euro
Compaq Presario 907EA für 1369 Euro
Am liebsten wäre mir ja eins von Acer, weil ich weiss, dass bei denen die Verarbeitung auch gut ist. Dass Asus auch Notebooks herstellt, hab ich erst heute erfahren, allerdings auch nur gute Bewertungen zu dem Gerät gefunden. Bei Compaq kann ich auch sicher sein, dass die Verarbeitung gut ist, allerdings zahlt man da alleine für den Namen schon etwas mehr. 
Die Einzelkomponenten sehen bei allen mehr oder weniger gut aus, allerdings scheint das von Compaq als einziges eine gute Grafikkarte in der Preisklasse zu haben - dafür fehlt da der CD-Brenner.


----------



## BubiBohnensack (24. November 2002)

Dell im LowPrice-Segment. Toshiba bei den HighEnd Subnotebooks (ab 3000)


----------



## redjeans0 (1. Februar 2003)

hi,
wollt dir nur sagen
hab ein compaq athlon 1800+
256 mb
30 gb

hab bei dem zuerst die festplatte geteil, und dann anstatt win xp home, win xp prof. raufgetan, jetzt gehen ein paar kleien sachen   nicht, wie zB kein standbymodus, keine eigenschaften zur maus
es is net tragisch, sonst funkt. bei mir eh alles  

ich glaube das hängt damit zusammen, das ich die festplatte geteilt hab, aber ich bin mir net sicher, und es kann mir keiner so genau sagen, was das ist

ahm, noch was
hab ja 1800+
aber im bios sagt er mir das ich nur 1500+ hab
also kannst ca. 300+ wegrechnen (soviel ich weiß is des nur bei athlon)

bye  ;-)


----------



## El_Schubi (2. Februar 2003)

da stimmt wahrscheinlich dein bustakt nicht!
also ich würde mir an deiner stelle ein notebook bei ebay kaufen!
hab vor 4 monaten für eine 2000+ athlon notebook mit 512ddr akku 20gb und cd/dvd laufwerk 1486€ gezahlt. allerdings kein brenner!
aber zu diesem preis kriegst du im handel heut noch kein 2000+ notebook


----------



## Daniel Wittberger (14. Februar 2003)

Will nur kurz meine Erfahrungen schieldern:

Ich hab mir vor kurzem in Acer Travelmate 422LC zugelegt, und bin durch und durch begeistert von dem Ding. Die Verarbeitung ist spitze. Die Hardware-Leistung ist auch nicht von schlechten Eltern. 

Am wenigsten empfehlen würde ich die ein Notebook von IPC oder Gericom. Obwohl die Notebooks von IPC sind von der Verarbeitung her auch schon besser geworden. Ich hatte vorher ein Topnote H von IPC. Ich habe vorher gedacht es sei ganz gut, aber seit dem ich das Acer habe bin ich komplett anderer Meinung.

Gr33ts
Stauffenberg


----------



## nexus (14. Februar 2003)

Hi, 
ich habe das ASUSL2400D und bin ziemlich zufrieden damit. Vorallem ist der vom Preis sehr gut. Ich habe meins damals für 1450 € bei avitos gekauft, dort gibt es das jetzt mit Maus und Tasche für 1049 €, allerdings ohne Betriebssystem. 
Von der Verarbeitung ist es gut, die Tastatur ist in Ordnung, sprich sie lässt sich leicht bedienen und hängt nirgendswo durch. Der Lufter hat ein leises Geräusch im normalen Betrieb und springt nur selten richtig laut an. 
Das einzige Manko ist die "schlechte" Grafikkarte mit shared Memory und unter Linux funktiniert AMDs Powernow Technologie nicht wirklich. 
Übrigens ist aufrüsten bei Notebooks nicht immer so leicht, da meistens nur eine Festplatte und oft nur ein Speicherslot reinpasst.
Beim Asus kannst du aber AFAIK bis zu 1024 MB Speicher aufrüsten. 
Die Akkulaufzeit liegt laut ASUS bei 3 Stunden, nach meiner Erfahrung ist aber nach spätestens 2,5 Stunden der Strom weg.
Lobenswert wäre noch, dass der L2400D sehr viele Schnittstellen (USB,Firewire,Infrarot,TV,parallel,VGA,PS/2,...) hat. Das ist auch nicht bei jedem Notebook selbstversändlich.


MFG
nexus


----------

